# Selling a glock?



## kirkad (Aug 19, 2006)

I know we cant sell pistols on here but does anyone know a good site to sell guns that is not nation wide or need a ffl. I put it on armslist but all I got were a bunch of lowballers its a very nice gun and im not a crack head thats looking for a quick buck lol


----------



## Iraqvet (Aug 27, 2009)

Check out gunrunner.com...You might have to ship them your gun because they are in Burton OH...It's an online auction with bids that start at $20...People seem to bid up to market value on there..I believe they take a small percentage of the money, like 10%...Anyways,they have auctions going on now..Check the site out...If that's a no go,maybe a local shop can consign it for you..


----------



## Ken G (Apr 9, 2004)

http://www.swapgiant.com/

http://www.gunlistings.org/

Both of these sites are free and are state specific. Swapgiant will also list by county. I've bought two 1911's off of Craigslist where gun sales are highly frowned upon but I replied both times before the ads were deleted.

Lowballers are everywhere, just say no.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

http://www.huntohio.net/

no problem on this site...the owner is a member here too


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

Anything where you ship the gun you're going to have to go though an FFL (to be legal). Anything face to face you don't. It's gun show season again, you can try to sell it there. What flavor Glock BTW?


----------



## kirkad (Aug 19, 2006)

Thanks for all the info guys I really appritate all of it. Its a glock 21 with crimson trace and don hume holster. I really dont want to sell it because it is a really nice gun but Im looking to get a .223 for hunting yotes and dont want to drain my bank account to get it. The wife might get mad lol


----------

